

Ask HN: How much time do you spend in HN daily and how to manage it? - sandee

Some users at HN raise the quality of discussions. Some of the more frequent contributers give their insights into many of the daily posts. I love their comments and learned a lot .. However, i often i feel guilty , if i spend time on hn (that i should be working ..). And then feel guilty if i don't spend time to contribute to community, from which i gained so much.  How much time do you spend in HN daily and how do you manage it ?
======
charliepark
To manage it ... in your account settings, there's a "noprocrast" option. Just
set those values to how many minutes on, how many minutes off, and you'll get
locked out so you can get your other work done. If it's interesting, I'm
building a noprocrast for the entire internet ... there's a link in my
profile. But for HN, your best bet right now are those noprocrast settings.

